#  Schulmedizin >   Kopfschmerzen,Schwindel,Synkope >

## Marcelrennert

Moin ich bin neu auf diesen Forum und habe einige fragen! Ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt!
Ich habe seit Anfang Februar anhaltende linksseitige Kopfschmerzen und Schwindel attacken ab und zu auch mit synkopen.
Ich habe folgende Untersuchungen schon hinter mir: blutabnahme,Untersuchung vom nervenwasser,EKG,CCT,MRT, alles ohne Befund! Die Untersuchungen waren nur wegen der Kopfschmerzen! Die synkopen kamen später dazu!
Ich habe relativ hohen Blutdruck 135-85.
Ich bin 23 Jahre ,Wiege 70 kg ,bei 175cm größe
Ich muss nächste Woche in ein univärsitätsklinikum das AK Altona
Dort werde ich weiter untersucht.
Was erwartet mich da ?
Muss ich Stationär bleiben?(ich habe ein einweisungsschein)
Wenn Ja wie lange ?
welche Untersuchungen kommen auf mich zu wegen der Synkopen ?? 
Hat da irgendwehr Erfahrungen Mit :Huh?:  
Danke im Vorraus

----------


## teeem

Hallo, 
also irgendwas scheint da im Busch zu sein, hier wird Ihnen aber bei der umfangreichen Diagnostik niemand einen besseren Tipp geben können als sich weiter untersuchen zu lassen. 
Über die Aufnahme ins Krankenhaus entscheidet der Arzt der Sie in der Ambulanz des Krankenhauses sieht. Mit der Einweisung bekundet der einweisende Arzt quasi seinen Willen zu stationären Aufnahme. Darüber lässt sich aber mit dem Klinikarzt auch sicher reden! 
Bezüglich der Synkopen werden sie bestimmt noch mal vom Herz her angeschaut also EKG und Ultraschall. Eventuell auch eine Kipptischuntersuchung oder ein Schellong-Test (google). Wenns ne Neurologie gibt vielleicht auch eine ausführliche neurologische Untersuchung.

----------

